# Feeling the Presence of our Loved Ones Who've Passed



## SeaBreeze (Nov 14, 2015)

I have lost my parents, and two of my siblings who never had the privilege like I have to enjoy their senior years.  Although after each of them left this earth, I welcomed any presence or communication in their power, I can't say I've ever really felt their presence around me in my life.  Of course I've had some dreams of them, as they were in past years when they were living and I was younger, but nothing I could say was a communication with their spirit.

Has anyone here who's lost a loved one in the past, ever felt their presence in real life?  Any signs of communication from a departed relative?


----------



## fureverywhere (Nov 14, 2015)

Oh darlin' so very often in dreams. There was a Catskill resort called The Concord. Many centuries ago there was a teacher's reunion there. I was perhaps twelve years old. The dream has me sitting there at the age I am now. They are the age they were then. And I catch them up to my life at the moment. Weird but peaceful, I miss my Mum more than I would have ever known.


----------



## Butterfly (Nov 14, 2015)

fureverywhere said:


> Oh darlin' so very often in dreams. There was a Catskill resort called The Concord. Many centuries ago there was a teacher's reunion there. I was perhaps twelve years old. The dream has me sitting there at the age I am now. They are the age they were then. And I catch them up to my life at the moment. Weird but peaceful, I miss my Mum more than I would have ever known.



I also miss my mother more than I would have known.  So many times I wish I could just sit down and talk to her.  There are so many things I wish I had said to her, and asked her.  I would like to tell her how very much I love her and miss her.


----------



## applecruncher (Nov 14, 2015)

Not sure I’ve felt a presence, but I’ve had many dreams where I’m my current age, and my mother (died when she was 61...I was 36) and brother (died at 48...I was 44) are sitting talking to me. We’re all very relaxed, and I’m telling them about things that have happened since they left. The OJ trial, WTC/Sept 11, the internet, big screen TV, cell phones, election of President Obama. Then I update them on other family members and show pictures.

My mother was an excellent driver and never got lost, but a recurring dream is where I’m with her in a car and we get lost. We’re trying to get someplace before it’s too late, and we ask people for help/directions, but it’s like we’re in a maze. Suddenly I wake up. :shrug:


----------



## tnthomas (Nov 14, 2015)

My mother passed when I was 22, we were just starting to get to know each other, overcoming the parent-child barriers to communication.   I find her in my dreams from time to time, just in routine daily type situations.       My maternal grandmother lived with us when I was little, I loved her very much.    I have felt her presence during waking hours on numerous occasions.


----------



## SifuPhil (Nov 14, 2015)

I have lost both parents and 3 siblings. Never had any feeling of their presence except when my mom died when I was in my early 20's.

She had gone into hospital for a series of strokes and I caught the red-eye from California back home to New York. I got there in time to say my goodbyes to her in the hospital, then went to her home very late at night to catch some much-needed sleep.

At 4:20 am I woke up and saw her standing before me in the bedroom in her favorite nightdress. She just stood there looking at me, and I performed a couple of tests to be sure I was awake - all positive. She stayed for a few seconds and then was gone.

At 6:00 that morning I got the telephone call - Mom had passed at 4:20 am.


----------



## Ameriscot (Nov 15, 2015)

I sometimes have dreams about my mother, and I have also felt her presence.  She died in 1998.


----------



## Linda (Nov 15, 2015)

One night several years ago I was sitting at my computer in my room and a strong cool wind blew in on me.  I jumped up, felt of the window and it was closed, plus the wind came from the other way.  At the same time, I later found out, my daughter smelt a strong smell of cigarettes and thought to herself that aunt D (she had cancer) had passed.  So the next morning I called my sister-in-law to see if this big rain storm in Vegas had affected them, as it'd caused a lot of flooding.  My brother answered the phone, which was odd, and he told me "We lost D last night" and I thought, well why aren't you out looking for her instead of sitting at your house?  He told me she died at the ER last night.  So I figured it was her coming in to tell me a quick "goodby".  None of us smoke but a few times I've felt my mom's presence with cigarette smoke and a cold hand has touched me a few times.  My mom would always touch me with her cold hands and say "cold hands, warm heart".  She had poor circulation and very cold hands and feet.  

What I wish more than anything is to feel the presence of my son but so far, nothing.  I can see him helping his son a lot through a lot of tough situations for a 21 year old to go through but that's all so far.


----------



## Ina (Nov 15, 2015)

My oldest son was killed in '93. He use to have a special gentle way of holding me.  A few times through the years, I felt him holding me in this manner.  Then in Febuary of '14, my youngest son died.  One day he was in the hospital awaiting a liver transplant, and then in the night his fever spiked, and the next morning the doctors told us that he was brain dead. They explained that we needed to take him off life support, and it had to be my decission.  After some time of confussion, I all of the sudden felt my oldest holding me. As I crawled into bed with my youngest so I could hold him as he died, it felt like we were both bring held  by my oldest son.

I have felt other that I loved after they were deceased, but never anything like that.


----------



## Linda (Nov 15, 2015)

Ina said:


> My oldest son was killed in '93. He use to have a special gentle way of holding me.  A few times through the years, I felt him holding me in this manner.  Then in Febuary of '14, my youngest son died.  One day he was in the hospital awaiting a liver transplant, and then in the night his fever spiked, and the next morning the doctors told us that he was brain dead. They explained that we needed to take him off life support, and it had to be my decission.  After some time of confussion, I all of the sudden felt my oldest holding me. As I crawled into bed with my youngest so I could hold him as he died, it felt like we were both bring held  by my oldest son.
> 
> I have felt other that I loved after they were deceased, but never anything like that.


Ina, I lost one son and it about tore me apart, I can't imagine losing 2.


----------

